

Ask HN: thoughts about NYT Page Not Found page - veyron
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/01/business/american-icon-examines-fords-rebound-review.html

======
veyron
Wondering about the effectiveness of the phrase "We’re sorry, we seem to have
lost this page, but we don’t want to lose you"

